# For Sale Sold



## Allen (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 2006 21RS that I no longer use, it has some extended warranty left with covers on vents and sunscreen for the awning. Direct TV antenna w/tripod, full cover for winter storage. Als







o a reese dual cam hitch. I need to get $12,500.00 since I owe a little over 14. I will pay the difference. If interested I can send some pics, the unit is located in Skaneateles NY which is about 35 miles SW of Syracuse.

SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------

